# Dummy Military



## Spr.Earl (22 May 2004)

Sure has come along way since WW2.
A good read.


 http://www.shape.com.cn/html_en/dummy_military.htm


----------



## Slim (24 May 2004)

Makes you wonder about some of the "scud launchers" in Iraq and other places, doesn‘t it.

I wonder how many countries and their intelligence agencies have been sucked in by this stuff?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (24 May 2004)

...I just thought of a way to solve our military‘s budget shortcomings    

I remember seeing a fake CF-18 frame at a Fredericton military display a couple of years ago, would it be a similar concept? (I don‘t remember if it was inflatable or just wood).


----------



## logau (24 May 2004)

Our dummies are well known - they work for the DND Minister‘s office.

Ever wonder what`s going on from a military perspective overseas? We might be NATO Allies but it all flows one way - to NATO it seems.....

The New York Times has quite an objective view -   http://www.nytimes.com/pages/world/worldspecial3/  

Read it, learn it, live it.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 May 2004)

I think one of the most simple, yet ingenius tactic used in a war was when the Germans began building wooden Panzers and Wespes to fool the Allies. 

Only negative thing to these ones, is spray with a MG and u quickly find out which ones are which. REAL Panzers dont deflate


----------



## stukirkpatrick (24 May 2004)

The other big use of those in WW II was for the Allies to fake out the Germans by moving around fake armies in the UK for a fictional invasion of the wrong part of France


----------



## tabernac (27 May 2004)

They Britons had wodden tanks and such to fool the Germans. I have a fact book that said that the "dummy" army was just as large as the real Allied army.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by cheeky_monkey:
> [qb] They Britons had wodden tanks and such to fool the Germans. I have a fact book that said that the "dummy" army was just as large as the real Allied army. [/qb]


It was Patton‘s phoney Command,they also used phony Sig.‘s traffic to further the ruse.
They were inflatible for quick take down and quick erection.

A bit if History Folks,keep reading.


PLUTO (Pipeline Under the Ocean)
In the spring of 1944, throughout Britain there was a strange tension in the air.  No one knew exactly when or where but all sensed that the time for the invasion of Europe was near.  

Units had been training all winter, then the long awaited word came, orders were issued and units began to move to the south of England.  Overnight camps sprang up, with train loads of vehicles of every description being moved into staging areas.  

Finally, after a series of weather delays, Eisenhower made the vital decision "OK, let‘s go", that order gave the go ahead for the greatest invasion in history.  By the first light, on the 6th June 1944, invasion troops began to hit the beaches of Normandy, preceded earlier in the morning by allied Airborne Forces. 
On D-day alone the Force contained 15,000 vehicles to support the advancing Infantry, with thousands more every day there after.  
The fuel tankers off shore would not be able to handle their tremendous thirst for fuel.  

The master plan to solve this problem was "PLUTO", pipeline under the ocean, and one of the best kept secrets of WWII.  Conceived by the "Back Room Boys", Pluto would be the lifeline of the invasion.  Early in the war the experts went to work constructing 710 nautical miles of 3" dia. pipe, that would be laid by ship across the channel to France.  And Engineers and Service Corp personnel were trained to operate the pumping systems that would push the fuel to the waiting vehicles. 

Crouched in their landing craft the men of 47 Commando, would have the critical mission of advancing ten miles though enemy territory to capture Port-en-Bessin, which would be the fuel terminal on the French side of the system.  

On the east coast of England a small village had become the home pumping station.  The village had been evacuated and the homes and shops gutted to hide the pumps and generators to make Pluto work.  The man tasked to keep the village looking at a normal state was a young architect named Maj. Wilson Satler of the Royal Canadian Engineers. 

Two years prior Maj. Satler left the R.C.E. and was seconded to the British.  He became an expert at the art of camouflage and making armies and equipment disappear.  He developed fake armies and props that could be assembled or knocked down, then moved.  They would then appear as companies or platoons in the air photos of the German reconnaissance planes.  

All this was part of a mass deception plan to keep the enemy off balance prior to the invasion. 

By the end of July 1944 there would be four Pluto pipelines pushing 2500 tons of fuel daily.  As in the words of Sir Winston Churchill, "In war, truth is so precious she must always be wrapped in a bodyguard of lies".  And Maj. Satler R.C.E. was in the vanguard of these lies, because without his uncanny sense of deception the lifeline of the invasion would have failed.  As the war ended, Maj. Satler‘s art of deception carried on, for he and his deeds are still one of the unknown secrets of WWII.

Yes,Maj. Satler one of the many unsung HEROES of W.W.II .


----------



## Goober (30 May 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> .... REAL Panzers dont deflate



lol  ;D


----------

